# Photos of True Spiders and Other Arachnids



## Ungoliant

If you have a communal thread (that is, not just for your own pictures) that you think belongs in this list, DM me, and I'll consider adding it.

*Araneomorphae (True Spiders)*

Araneomorphae: true spiders
Theridiidae (cobweb spiders)
_Latrodectus_: widow spiders

Lycosidae: wolf spiders
Salticidae: jumping spiders
Sparassidae: huntsman spiders

*Mygalomorphae (Primitive Spiders)*

Dipluridae (curtain web spiders)
_Linothele_


*Amblypygi (Whip Spiders)*

Amblypygi: whip spiders and tailless whip scorpions

Reactions: Like 4


----------

